

4'33" of silence - pmoriarty
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4%E2%80%B233%E2%80%B3

======
11thEarlOfMar
Can you imagine... Attending a performance of 4'33" by, say, the Chicago
Symphony Orchestra. They lift their instruments and then 4'33" of silence
later, the entire audience bursts into applause.

Is it beautiful? Ironic? Hilarious?

Searching YouTube now....

